# Planning to release a soundset for Zebra - Test Track with 4 patches from the set



## S R Krishnan (Mar 18, 2019)

Hello all. I'm planning to release a sound set for zebra soon. This is the first test track with 4 of the patches from the set. None of the sounds are externally processed. Would love to hear your suggestions.


----------



## Philip Meadows (Mar 31, 2019)

Hi,

These sound good so far. I could see myself using sounds like this. Do you have an idea of the number of patches and what price you will be asking for this?


----------

